# New build using the original ID HLCD the ones with fiberglass horns. Need help with a few choices



## Bottombunk (Dec 7, 2016)

This will be hard set up to build. 91' miata hardtop obviously its an uphill fight. I want to use my original image dynamics hlcd fiberglass horns, possibly faital pro 3fe22, and then a solid midbass with subwoofers. The subs are sundown audio sa8v3. I have one and can get another if needed. Was thinking to keep up i would port them. Mini dsp C dsp 6x8 was going to do the processing and the power sundown audio sae100.4 and sae1100.5

As far as the install under dash ID hlcd, midbass door enclosures fully enclosed, and a pillar dash pods for the faital. Subs in trunk ported into cabin via the openings left and right of the gas tank. Fully deadened car except roof.

They help would be anything i missed or made a potential mistake on. Midbass driver choices are my main decision to make. I own a few things i can try or get something else.
Own:
Focal es165 k2
Stereo integrity tm65mkii
SEAS Prestige L22RN4X/P (H1208) 8" Aluminum Cone Woofer

Things i considered so far
Dayton audio 8 midbass reference woofers for midbass.


----------



## season_of_ages (Nov 15, 2012)

I hope somebody provides input. I have a similar setup in mind. I found some door pod options for my Avalanche. Combinations ranging from dual tweeters and speakers in each door, to 6.5" and 8" woofers, or dual 8" midbass/mid-range. Also got the possibility of pillar pods.

I got 2 sets of ID HLCD's, but haven't been able to run them long enough to know if I should be good with just efficient midbass or try to add speakers with more range in other places. I'll have Sundown subs in the back.

Gonna follow this post. This place kinda seems like a ghost town but maybe someone will chime in!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Bottombunk said:


> This will be hard set up to build. 91' miata hardtop obviously its an uphill fight. I want to use my original image dynamics hlcd fiberglass horns, possibly faital pro 3fe22, and then a solid midbass with subwoofers. The subs are sundown audio sa8v3. I have one and can get another if needed. Was thinking to keep up i would port them. Mini dsp C dsp 6x8 was going to do the processing and the power sundown audio sae100.4 and sae1100.5
> 
> As far as the install under dash ID hlcd, midbass door enclosures fully enclosed, and a pillar dash pods for the faital. Subs in trunk ported into cabin via the openings left and right of the gas tank. Fully deadened car except roof.
> 
> ...


I literally just replaced the RS225 I had paired with ES Minihorns like 3 days ago with the ES MB8 woofer... there's no comparison, the Dayton was so lackluster in output compared to the MB8... If you're going with the HLCD, and possibly the Faital, I'd stick with a HE midbass as well. Like the ES MB8, Beyma 8g40 or the venerable JBL 2118h...or a 10" if you're adventurous. 

With those 3 options, you could skip the 3", they're more than capable of playing up to near 2k so they could meet the horn.

I'm no expert, just sharing some thoughts.


----------



## Bottombunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Ill research these now. Is the es mb8 massive audio or stevens audio?


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Eric Stevens, They come in 2 or 4 ohm.











I just replaced them on Friday. Marked difference.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

you really shouldn't need the 3" with the hlcd. i run the Stevens Audio MB8 in my doors with the hlcd and nothing else besides my 18" subs. the horns play from 800 hz up and the mids 73 to 800. why do you think you need the 3"?


----------



## Bottombunk (Dec 7, 2016)

I just bought the stevens audio 8s. I dont think i need them. I want to try them woth the horns to see if it improves the overall sound. If it does not it is sinple enough to remove them since they are in pods.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

I think you'll like them... I sure as hell did. I have mine hp @ 80/24lr to 1500/24lr and they're great. I like this more than the RS225 to Scan 10f to Scan d2904 setup I had before.

They're very resellable if they aren't what you want too.


----------



## Bottombunk (Dec 7, 2016)

I am looking forward to hearing them


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

There is abbsolutely no reason to run a small midrange in a system with a HLCD. Any midbass worthy of consideration will play very well to above the required crossover frequency to the HLCD.


----------



## Bottombunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Ill try the midbass i ordered from you and the hlcd


----------

